# Converting fish tank to terrarium



## Fluke (Jan 26, 2011)

We have an empty fish tank since the death of my Saratoga it's 12 foot x 3 foot x 3 foot on top it has a wooden box with lift upflaps that are lockable so it's escape proof we are planning on turning this into a future terrarium for a python and have some questions
What kind of cost are we looking at coverting it are we better off selling It and buying a proper terrarium? We are still deciding on substrate but it will have large rocks and a log in it I knowsome people don't like to post pics due to back lash but could you please pm me a pic of your former fish tank turned snake terrarium I'd appreciate it
We plan on ripping out the unbuilt filtration system which is in the box and turning it into a level where the snake can hide then building a half leavel in the tank and the bottom as a leavel so three leavels


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 26, 2011)

sounds really cool mate.
The only thing to worry about is the flow of air. Usually people put some air vents on the either side. Usually up high on the hot side and down low on the cool side to promote air flow. Perhaps you could use a fan system or something.


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 26, 2011)

Go for gold! Price shouldn't be to much, with a full glass viv I'd recommend a dimming thermostat with ceramic globes, big ones too  and also a basking light? Could be good, best of luck, can't wait to see pics of the process and finished product. 

Ps; sorry bout your death


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sure you could convert it for between $100-$200, alot less then buying a purpose built viv


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 26, 2011)

Especially at 12 foot.  Where abouts you located you can probs get a glass cutter to cut some vents in the sides.


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah sounds good mate. Goodluck with cleaning etc though lol you'll have to get inside the enclosure to do so haha.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 26, 2011)

rockstar_jones said:


> Yeah sounds good mate. Goodluck with cleaning etc though lol you'll have to get inside the enclosure to do so haha.


 Yeah tanks are a pain in the *** to clean thats why you remove a panel and make some slidding doors. I recently removed a panel from one of my tanks using a take away container lid.


----------



## Fluke (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh goOd didn't relies it would be so easy! Will talk to the guy who built our tank about installing vents and about sliding doors as well as making the half level or would we be better off making the half level out of sticks so it can drape itself and do more climbing? we were going to put in a fan system anyway as the tanks so big we want it to circulate properly. we move next month into our new house then il start work on it I just didn't want to lug it (not that we are ovine far only 8 ks) all the way to the new house if the snake would be better off in a different home can't wait now!

And thanks natexx he was so young and he's cause of death is unknown which it worse he was such a lovely fish


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 26, 2011)

ive just started using a 4ft glass fishtank..
all i done was made a frame covered with fine wire mesh to replace the glass lids..
and ive put a large heat mat under it on one end running on a dimming thermostat..
if you need extra circulation you could get a small fan, i dont see why that wouldnt work..


----------

